# Skin Problems- Scratching all the time



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello 

I have been reading all the help and hints over the past few weeks even before I got my puppy- Liquorice his pure black The problem is he is straching himself all the time, 1st visit to the vet he said lice, 2nd visit he said lice and gave him pills, this week will by mu 3rd I only have him 2 weeks ? He was eating 1st week no problem and now his getting fussy takes over 1/2 hour to eat 1 cup of food. Royal Cainn was recomemded and he did like it 1st week now I don't know what to do. Also potty training is really not working, we go out I tell him we are going to 'pee etc' we go out for a bit no matter how long, the second we are back at home he goes. His also started to eat his poo....
Sorry I have all theses problems but any help would be great 

Thanks from Liquorice and Eibhlin


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

hiya ive struggled with the toilet training aswell ,my coco does the same ,can go in the garden for ages then comes in and poops.the only trick is to keep a close eye on your puppy,first sign of depositing and put them out.I have actually removed all the paper from the house now and i feel every day we are making improvments but it is really hard work .mine is 18 weeks and i have to say i cant wait for her to be an adult cos puppies are hard lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

was he scratching the day you got him, have you contacted the breeder to see if mum or any of the other pups are suffering the same problem. 

is it particular aria he is scratching or is it all over, is his skin red and inflamed. has he had any vaccinations recently. what food was he on when you got him. do you have any air fresheners in your house, or a new kind of cleaning product either for the floor or his bedding. 

did the vet take a skin sample, did Liquorice come with insurance. 

i would definitely contact the breeder.


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

sorry me again, have you tried mixing the food with wet food ? i found this works well but again mine hasnt got a massive appetite


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think toilet training is just persistence and patience ... its hard stood in cold for how ever long just to come in and them then wee .... Mabel is going outside most of the time but then im out every hour .. my nieghbours must think im crackers ..but shes not bothered for our praise so im going to try treat cos she s very food orientated . Wilf however has always had a rubbish appetite and have changed brands .. have had most stuff .. we ve had to pretend to eat it with him, leave a trail of it to his bowl hand feed him sounds like a lot of cockapoos are fussy eaters....Good luck x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When we got Dylan he was riddled with fleas and even after we had treated them he still scratched quite a bit. He also had a really bad tummy - constant runs. We put him on a natural raw diet and the diarrhoea cleared up at once and he stopped scratching. Certainly not a fussy eater - he wolfs everything! We struggled a bit with toilet training - took him out every hour and gave treats every time he obliged until he learned to potty on request. still have the odd accident now it's winter and we can't leave the door open.


----------



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank You all so much for your advice, I have implemented a few sugestions and things have improved, but yes it does take time. The scratching in getting a bit better and the Vet doesnt want to give me a strong shampoo just yet!! so hanging in there. I have no started to add a wet dinner too this helps, even though I mix it through I feel he picks out the good bits. We'll get there ..........Thanks agin to you all for help. I will continue to read all the other issues as they may pop up too and I'll be ready. xxxxEibhlin


----------

